# Fishing New Zealand



## Jürgen (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Boardies #h

Um es kurz zu fassen – nach 11 Jahren auf Hitra war die Zeit fuer Veraenderungen gekommen und ich zog Oktober 2010  von Norwegen auf die andere Seite der Welt nach New Zealand. 
Hier kuemmere ich mich vor allem um meine Familie und danach natuerlich ums Fischen.

Ich wohne am Pazifik, genauergesagt in Napier im Osten der Nordinsel. 

Ich werde hier versuchen regelmaessig aktuelle Fangfotos und Berichte reinzustellen.

Gruesse aus NZ

Juergen


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Da wünsche ich dir alles Gute, und freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte.#6

Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Jo, mal ein paar facts zum Kingie fishen... 
Geile lures und so... Killer rigs mit Garantie fuer Meterfische off the rocks werden auch immer hoechst dankbar angenommen...|supergri|supergri

Napier - was geht denn da so? 

Meine Kumpels fliegen immer rueber gen Coromandel/Bay of Islands... Aber halt fuer Kings ...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

@ Dart - Danke #h

@Ansgar - am Eastcape fisch ich am liebsten mit Squiddies Gummifische in Silber mit blauen Punkten (Pilchard) - relativ leichter Bleikopf drauf und 100lbs Vorfach 

Jo Napier hat ne ziemlich gute fischerei auf fast alles - speziell Makos und Tunas sind hier im Sommer ziemlich gut vertreten.

Aber Snapper,Kahawai,Hapuka und Kings gehen hier das ganze Jahr auch sehr gut. :m
und gibt kaum andere Charterboote hier :m
cheers mate 
Juergen

PS. zwei Fluesse mit dicken Barschen haben wir mittlerweile auch gefunden

   Fotos - Ernst mein Angelpartner mit schoenem Albacore Tuna
              Bruce mit schoenem Hapuka - Zackenbarsch
              Snapper Catch & Release
              Waehrend der NZ Nationals fast 2 Stunden Kampf mit  
              mit diesem Kingi auf 2kg Schnur (0,18ermono)
              guter Kaempfer - Snapper auf Speed-Jigg


----------



## BigEarn (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Na dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg im schönen Napier #6 Darf man fragen, in welchen Flüssen ihr auf Barsch geht? Der untere Mohaka sollte eigentlich welche haben. 
Sea fishing wäre für mich hier oben auch weniger umständlich als Fliegefischen auf Forellen, aber bis jetzt zieht es mich doch öfter gen Süden an die Flüsse der Central north Island. In ein paar Wochen gehts wieder runter, da ich schon wieder Entzugserscheinungen hab nach einer Woche  
Vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg. NZ ist in der Hinsicht ja klein.

Gruß aus Auckland #h


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

@Big Earn #h

Tuki Tuki und Esk River - aufm Foto mein Bruder Erik mit 2kg NZ Barsch

Wenn du in der Gegend bis - melde dich:m
Ein Freund von mir fischt im Meer nur mit Fliege - auf Kahawai,Tunas und Kings |bigeyes


----------



## Ansgar (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Moin Juergen

@Ansgar -Jo Napier hat ne ziemlich gute fischerei auf fast alles - speziell Makos und Tunas sind hier im Sommer ziemlich gut vertreten.
Kings gehen hier das ganze Jahr auch sehr gut. :m
zwei Fluesse mit dicken Barschen haben wir mittlerweile auch gefunden

> schiess mir doch mal ne PM rueber mit Deiner website (nehme an ihr habt eine - mit Preisen und was so geht und so) - ist ja fuer mich nicht weit zu Euch. Wenn es passt komm ich gerne mal fuer ein w/e lang. Mako interessiert mich ueberhaupt nicht, kein Freund vom shark fishing. Aber was fuer Tuna's habt ihr da unten - und wie gross (Durchschnitt)? Wenn es nur stripies sind vergiss es...

Kings waere mein Hauptinteresse (ab 10kg) - off the rocks noch lieber als per Boot... Dicke Barsche ist auch mal ok


Waehrend der NZ Nationals fast 2 Stunden Kampf mit diesem Kingi auf 2kg Schnur (0,18ermono)

> Hehe, schade, dass das hier kaum einer zu schaetzen wissen wird... Nen Kingie an 2kg Schnur ist ne gute Leistung (was anderes als nen alten Brassen abzupumpen...)  - obwohl ihr natuerlich vom Boot gefischt habt... Einer meiner Kumpel hat immer noch den australischen Rekord fuer 1kg wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist ihm beim Bonito spinnen drauf geknallt... Good fun off the rocks... Stunde spaeter biste immer noch gut dabei... 

Also, weiter gutes eingewoehnen da unten... Duerftest ja Deine Norwegen Erfahrung gut anwenden koennen da unten mit Hapuka, Grouper, etc. 

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## BigEarn (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*



Jürgen schrieb:


> @Big Earn #h
> 
> Tuki Tuki und Esk River - aufm Foto mein Bruder Erik mit 2kg NZ Barsch
> 
> ...



Werd ich machen :m Die Barsche scheinen ja prächtig abzuwachsen in der Hawkes Bay |bigeyes Bis jetzt hab ich einen von anständiger Größe nur im Clutha River beim Streamern erwischt. 
Am Meer hab ich es vor kurzem auch das erste Mal mit Fliege off the Rocks probiert. Hab allerdings nur einen anständigen Snapper bekommen und einen Kingie gehakt, der mich mit meiner 8er Rute aber ausgelacht hat.  Hier gibt es aber auch den ein oder anderen, der die Kingies mit Fliege erfolgreich befischt, allerdings vom Boot aus und mit 10er oder 12er Rute.


----------



## Jürgen (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

@Ansgar - pm kommt -  Tunas hier vor allem Albacore (3-15kg) und Skippies (2-6kg) - dazu noch weiter draussen Big Eyes und leider nur noch gelegentlich Yellowfins
Kings von de Rocks - da gibts bessere Gegenden in NZ wie z.B. am East Cape - die Hawkes Bay ist am UFer zu flach und sandig - auch wenn einer der Jungs von H&F letzten Monat einen King von 31kg beim Surfcasting gelandet hat
Makos werden bei uns meist beim schleppen mit Tuna oder Marlinschleppkoeder gefangen - alle T&R - und es gibt kaum einen besseren Kaempfer - akrobatische Spruenge und lange lange Fluchten:k


----------



## Tortugaf (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Schöne Fische, da habt ihr euch ein nettes Plätzchen zum Fischen gesucht. 

viel Glück noch  |wavey:
und viele Fotos für uns. :m

G. Tortugaf


----------



## meet (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Hi,
ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass ein "Jürgen aus Neuseeland" letztes Jahr (??) sein Boot versenkt hatte |kopfkrat
Hast echt schöne Fische da, wenn es mich einmal ein paar Wochen nach Neuseeland ziehen sollte, komm ich mal vorbei #h

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Jürgen (10. August 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

@Matthias

war mein kleines privatboot|supergri

```

```

 nicht versenkt - die stabicraft aluboote sind unsinkbar  aber von ner fetten Welle ueberrollt worden - ohne unsere Schwimmwesten waeren wir nicht mehr da - das Boot ist wieder flott & versicherung hat en neuen geilen Motor spendiert|supergri

Hab mal zwei Fotos dazu - einmal nach der Welle und einmal frisch repariert


Wetter leider zzt. mit zuviel Wind zum fischen :c


----------



## Stippi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

wow Jürgen heißer Scheiß, du bist aber nicht dem fishing club beigetreten oder? Ich würde vor neid sterben. War einige Zeit in Napier als Backpacker und bin dann immer vom Warehouse bis zum Port gelaufen um von der Mole zu fischen. Tolle Fische hast du gefangen und NZ Barsche (deines Bruders) sind noch schöner als die unseren musste ich in New Plymouth feststellen


----------



## Jürgen (12. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

@Stippi - natuerlich - war ein Muss  ein super aktiver Club mit einem haufen Wettbewerbe waehrend der Saison und die Trophaensammlung (Mako -350kg - Tuna 200kg uvm) ist eindrucksvoll - werr Napier besucht sollte da unbedingt mal ein Bier trinken gehen 


Jetzt wirds ja langsam Sommer und die Wassertemperatur liegt schon bei 16 Grad - die Red Snapper sind schon da - die Kingis leider noch nicht.....
Dafuer beissen die Barracoudas wie bescheuert - zweischneidiges Schwert - einerseits super Kaempfer aber schlecht fuers Geraet (Vorfach&Koeder) 
Endlich sind unsere Gannets (Basstoelpel) aus ihrem Winterurlaub in Australien zurueck.


----------



## Gohann (16. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Hallo Jürgen,wollte dir viele Grüße aus der alten Heimat ausrichten! Bin gerade erst auf dich gestoßen. Weiss zwar nicht, ob Du dich an mich erinnerst aber ich habe mit meinen Kollegen zwei Guidings auf Hitra mit dir gehabt. Vielleicht erkennst Du mich auf meinem Benutzerbild. Bin derjenige, der mal mit nem Drilling im Daumen zur Ambulanz nach Fillan musste! Wahrscheinlich kennst Du aber genügend Leute, die sich irgendwann irgendwo nen Haken gefangen haben. 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und Erfolg in deiner neuen Heimat.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.

Gruß Schorsch#h


----------



## Stippi (29. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Ja ich kenne den Club, ich war nen Paar Monate als Backpacker da und nen Freund von mir war dort Barkeeper, sodas ich immer auf dem neuesten Stand war  
Ich hätte zwar mal zur Gunard- Competition mitfahren können, hab aber wegen mangelndem Gerät absagen müssen. Der Club ist einfach nur der Hammer- ein Traum!


----------



## Jürgen (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

@Schorsch  - ja doch da kann ich mich noch an was erinnern - ;-) naja die aerzte auf hitra und froya haben ja en haufen uebung  gruess schoen )


----------



## Jürgen (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Nach langen Wochen mit viel zu viel Wind wirds hier langsam sommerlich und die fischerei kommt gut in gang - Die ganze Hawkes Bay fuellt sich langsam mit Makrelen und Heringen dazu noch viele Delphine und tausende Basstoelpel - das grosse Fressen hat wieder angefangen

Die Kings sind endlich auch wieder da - zwar noch nicht in voller Stueckzahl aber doch schon gut genug um endlich wieder die geliebte Speedjigg Action zu haben 

Fuer die Kueche hatten wir dann Gurnard (nz knurrhahn mit riesenfluegeln) und selbstgetauchte Langusten:vik:

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Tunas (falls die Japaner da draussen noch was uebergelassen haben) und die Makosharks.

Forellenfischen waren wir auch - lief wie immer ziemlich gut mit vielen Fischen auch wenn die ganz grossen bisher ausgeblieben sind - aber jetzt gibts erstmal nur eins - Kingfishaction


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Hey klasse, freu mcih auf weitere Updates.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Echt Klasse von dir soviele Fische und tolle Fotos einestellt zu bekommen! Weiter so!


----------



## Jürgen (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Hier noch die Pics vom Forellenangeln


----------



## Tobi94 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fishing New Zealand*

Nein wie geil! Ich war ein Jahr in Napier am William Colenso College und habe am Perfume Point geangelt! Hah wie geil


----------

